# Want to play paintball in Singapore?



## paintballer (Dec 30, 2010)

If anyone is interested in playing paintball in Singapore come check out our community forums where you can find advice on how to play, where to play and just about everything else you'll need to know about paintball.

Search Singapore Paintball Community on Facebook or Paintball Association Singapore on the web...

This is a non-profit forum set up to help promote the sport in Singapore. Thanks.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

You mean, PAINBALL ????


----------

